# HDMI and Component Simultaneously on 942?



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

Is it possible to output both the HDMI and Component video at the same time on the 942?


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

InDashMP3 said:


> Is it possible to output both the HDMI and Component video at the same time on the 942?


Yes, both HDMI and component are live. Nothing in Setup; they just are. As a new owner, I have used that capability to do A/B comparison of the picture quality between the two. So far, component is winning on blacks and contrast, and HDMI on color detail.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

zephyr said:


> As a new owner, I have used that capability to do A/B comparison of the picture quality between the two. So far, component is winning on blacks and contrast, and HDMI on color detail.


I haven't found this to be the case. I'm wondering if the differences you're seeing are more related to differences in the settings for your display's HDMI and component inputs.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> I haven't found this to be the case. I'm wondering if the differences you're seeing are more related to differences in the settings for your display's HDMI and component inputs.


That is definitely part of it, and I made some further adjustments this afternoon, with improvement. There is a very thorough thread in AVS Forum about my tv, but I still have not identified all the dvi/1080i picture controls in the service menu. May have to break down and order that service manual.

By the way, I have not noticed that SD is better through TV2 composite video than from HDMI. Others in this forum state that is true.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

zephyr said:


> By the way, I have not noticed that SD is better through TV2 composite video than from HDMI. Others in this forum state that is true.


I totally agree that SD looks MUCH better via HDMI vs. TV2 composite video on the 942. As a matter of fact, I find the TV2 composite video horrible.

This fact allows me to skip programming macros to switch between tuners on my Hitachi RPTV.

When I had a 921, the S video output was my preferred means of watching SD over the DVI interface. Of course, I had to program some rather long macros to automate this sequence of resolution and aspect ratio changes.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

This could go on and on. Every different combo will produce different results.
Even the same gear with different settings will produce different results.

bottom line: Try out different connections and see what looks best for your setup. Otherwise we will get 100 people saying that the setup X with connection Y gives the best result and everyone is right for their unique setup. What is the worst that happens, you like another way of connecting your 942 better.....


Jon


----------



## ALICE_34 (Sep 11, 2005)

:eek2: Well we just hooked it up both ways, for TV1 we are on HDMI/DVI and TV2 is composite, I think there is a difference. Composite is better i think for SD now, on HDMI it was bad, very pixeled, black was ugly, etc.
942 RECEIVER
plasma SAMSUNG 42" WIDE (HPR4262)


----------



## timmernator (Aug 29, 2005)

I guess this can go on for a while!

I'm hooked up via HDMI and I see a _huge_ improvement in SD quality. I can't believe the difference from my 811 via componenet...


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

timmernator said:


> I guess this can go on for a while!
> 
> I'm hooked up via HDMI and I see a _huge_ improvement in SD quality. I can't believe the difference from my 811 via componenet...


I agree. SD looks fairly decent (as decent as SD can look) via HDMI. I don't see anything like what the poster with the Samsung plasma is seeing. Could it be the Samsung that's causing the problem?


----------



## ALICE_34 (Sep 11, 2005)

i HAVE A SIGNAL OF OVER 100 ON MY RECEIVER, i am on a hill. We hooked it up via composite, well the satellite install man did, then we changed it ti hdmi. The picture was worse. I have hdtv built into the tv. this tv is not cheap, it just came on the market 2-3 weeks ago. DVD's look pretty good, although the plasma seems to have problems with blacks, seems pixeled with dvd's a little in dark scenes. TV2 composite seems best for me.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

"It's not my tv is brand new....well dvd's look ok" come on, even a great tv, which your may be, can look so so without a calibration or being setup properly (not sure how you have yours setup.


----------

